# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Casino Malina

## zencasino5

Malina Casino (Казино Малина) – одно из свежих азартных заведений, которое проводит игры на денежные средства в режиме онлайн. Достаточно неплохая альтернатива обычным онлайн играм и простым развлечениям. В данном казино у игрока реально имеется возможность выиграть и преумножить свои денежки. Это связано с тем, что данное казино осуществляет лицензионную и ответственную игру. Об этом говорит лицензия, выданная данному заведению компанией в Кюрасао. Такой документ имеется отнюдь ни у всех казино. Это позволяет проверить абсолютно любое казино на честность. Ссылка на данное заведение и продолжаем обзор и описание личного опыта: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Данное казино, как мне показалось, достаточно щедрое на бонусы и различные поощрения. Бонус вы можете получить уже с самых первых этапов игры в данном заведении. Одним из таких является приветственный бонус. Итак, чтобы воспользоваться приветственными бонусами, нужно быть пользователем данного казино, то есть быть зарегистрированным. Регистрация у меня прошла минут за 15, после чего я действительно получил гарантированный бонус. Поиграл минут 15 в демо-игры (так можно, вам выдается виртуальная валюта и играйте сколько влезет). Сыграл, выиграл 5 виртуальных тысяч, подумал, что обман и с реальными денежными средствами так не выйдет. Рискнул. Осуществил депозит на 5000 рублей и попробовал играть на официальном сайте казино Малина реальными денежными средствами. Сначала проиграл пару тысяч, потом выиграл и ушел в плюс на 2000 рублей. Думаю, останусь тут постоянным игроком.

----------


## kaprizonline

Вы думаете на казино можно разбогатеть?

----------

